# ABS or PVC for 60 year old light commercial wood structure building?



## Ralph's Plumbing (12 mo ago)

We have to quote a job for an 60 year old light commercial one story building in Ontario. The front will be a big office and the back will be 2 apartment's. The existing plumbing is ABS and the building structure is wood. Can we use ABS or do we have to change to PVC?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You need to be vetted before your question will be answered.









New Member Introductions


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only. Please introduce yourself!




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You're a REAL Plumber and you don't know which of the two is acceptable under your code?

I call bullschit. I don't think we can trust anything further this guys spews.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't mind these guys, they just like to break balls on the new guys.
ABS and PVC can be used interchangeably, no problem.


----------

